# Hutchison soda from RED JACKET MICH.



## georgeoj (Jun 15, 2008)

I collect fruit jars and know very little about this type of bottle. Can anyone tell me about the company, age and relative scarcity of the bottle? Diameter is 3 1/2 inches and it is 8 1/2 inches tall. Thanks for your help. George


----------



## bottlediger (Jun 15, 2008)

that looks like a good one bud, quart hutch bottle are pretty collectable and kinda hard to find

 Digger Ry


----------



## georgeoj (Jun 15, 2008)

Thanks Digger Ry. I am posting another picture. I forgot to mention that there is a J on the base. George


----------



## druggistnut (Jun 17, 2008)

George,
 Joseph James was in business from 1898 to 1908. He had a thriving business, while the mines held out. I have three variants of the quart hutch, three pint variants and three tooled crown variants.
 The particular bottle you have SHOULD have the makers mark SB & Co embossed on the heel. Look closely, sometimes it's pretty worn. The scarcity rating for your variant (Old Bottles & Jugs of Michigan's Copper Country-) is Scarce, 25 to 50 known.  I know that the quarts are not seen that often, so you should have a $30-$50 bottle there.
 Here is some interesting info, and also explains the name change of the town of Red Jacket, which no longer exists.
 Bill



 What is now Calumet was settled in 1864, originally under the name of "Red Jacket",[4] named for a Native American Chief of the Seneca tribe. Until 1895 the name "Calumet" was used by the nearby town of Laurium, Michigan; present day Calumet was not legally named so until 1929.
 Red Jacket grew due to the copper mines in the area. It was incorporated as a town in 1867. The copper mines were particularly rich; the Red Jacket based Calumet and Hecla Mining Company produced about half of the USA's copper in the 1870s and 1880s.[5] In addition to copper mining and smelting, the region also supported the dairy industry and truck farming.
 By 1900, Red Jacket had a population of 4,668, and Calumet Township, which contained Red Jacket and nearby mining towns, had a population of 25,991. However, in 1913, Red Jacket suffered from mining labor strikes, and the population began to decline. 2000 census data gives 36,016 for the entire county. In the same year, the town was the site of the Italian Hall Disaster. Striking miners and their families were gathered on Christmas Eve for a party in Italian Hall, when the cry of "fire" precipitated a stampede that crushed or suffocated seventy-five victims, the majority of them children. The identity of the person(s) who started the stampede has never been determined. Folk singer Woody Guthrie's song, "1913 Massacre", is based on this event.
 Loss of wartime demand caused the copper price to drop following World War I. With the decreased demand for copper, thousands left Red Jacket in the 1920s, many moving to Detroit, Michigan where the automobile industry was booming.
 In 1929, Red Jacket and surrounding company towns including "Laurium, Hecla, and South Hecla" were reincorporated as the town of "Calumet".[6] To be even more confusing, the area once officially known as Calumet was then re-named to Laurium.
 During the Great Depression, almost all mines were shut down. As a result, many miners and their families left to find work. In 1950, the population of Calumet was 1,256 people. Small-time mining continued in the area, particularly during World War II until it was shut down completely by a labor strike in 1968.


----------



## georgeoj (Jun 17, 2008)

Bill, 
 Thank you for all of the information. I do not see any indication of lettering on the heel. There is very little, if any, exterior wear on the bottle so this must be another variant. The only marking is the front slug plate and the letter J on the base. George


----------



## druggistnut (Jun 20, 2008)

George,
 That is interesting. If you're not real partial to it, I would trade a couple bottles or two (or three) for it. If there isn't a makers mark, it would be a variant I don't have.
Even here in Michigan, there aren't many of us who collect U.P. stuff.
I can send you several hutches, or let me know what you collect, or the state you're in, and I'll see what I have to trade (if you're up to it).
Thanks,
Bill


----------



## georgeoj (Jun 20, 2008)

Bill,
 I collect early fruit jars. I had thought about getting the bottle cleaned (content stain) and sticking it in the window since I do live in Michigan. However, I do not collect Michigan bottles and would be inclined toward trade. Let me know if you have anything related to jars for trade (lids, clamps, advertizement, jars, etc.) Would an amber BOSCH blob top from Lake Linden be of any interest to you? I have one of those also as well as a crown top.
 George


----------



## druggistnut (Jun 21, 2008)

George,
 Duh. I read your post and forgot you collected early fruit jars. I do have some, which I will need to dig out.
 Do you have an Air Tight in teal? I know where I can put my hands on one, relatively cheap.
 The Bosch offer is nice, ty, but I have probably 30-40 quarts and about 10 pints I need to part with (I do dig the U.P.).
 I have a LOT of glass lids and inserts, along with hundreds of zinc lids, too.
 Where are you, in Michigan? I'm assuming north of me.
 Bill


----------



## georgeoj (Jun 21, 2008)

Bill,
 I am in Ann Arbor. I do not have a teal air tight and would be very interested in aquiring one. I would guess that you are in the Flint area. It should not be difficult for us to get together. George


----------



## georgeoj (Jul 2, 2008)

Bill,
 I tried to get thru by email on your trade offer but your mail box is full.
 George


----------



## druggistnut (Jul 15, 2008)

George,
 My computer is down. I'm finally on my laptop-had some issues with that, too. Everything was out of date and to a techno-challenged guy with no teens at home, it was no fun.
 Try emailing me again, if you would.
 Thanks,
 Bill


----------



## Penn Digger (Jul 16, 2008)

Red Jacket (a Seneca) was originally from our area, as we border the present day Seneca Reservation in Salamanca, NY (Alleghany??sp??)  Saw an old oil painting of him go for thousands of $$$ a few years back at Green Gable Village auction house in Great Valley, NY.








 PD


----------

